
Successfully adding 11 new Chinese characters to Unicode - aportnoy
https://medium.com/@peterburkimsher/hakka-news-adding-11-unicode-characters-320c78807988
======
gus_massa
Nice writeup. But I'd like to know what the character mean, what is the
closest match in other version of Chinese and why were they forgotten.

~~~
jdtang13
Same here. It's not as interesting unless we know what the character
represents.

------
kevin_b_er
The geographic pictograph commentary of "9 ways to divide Taiwan" is rather
interesting. The one that caught my eye was #6 where the island is divided
between "PM2.5" and "Typhoon". The difference in air between where the island
is either buffeted by either pollution from China or Typhoon winds.

